# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة (إمام الحرمين ) الشيخ خالد الغامدي

## محمد طه شعبان

د.عبد الله بن أحمد آل علاف الغامدي
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فضيلة الشيخ خالد بن علي بن عبدالله الأبلجي الغامدي 
1388 هـ ــــ 000*مولده ونشأته التعليمية:
الشيخ من مواليد مكة المكرمة، ويتصل نسبه بالسيد: أبلج أبي القاسم بن علي، الذي يرجع نسبه إلى سيد المسلمين في زمانه: الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما
وإنما نُسب إلى قبيلة غامد لأن أجداده سكنوا منطقة الباحة التي هي موطن قبيلة غامد فنُسبوا إليها موطنآ. 
وفي مكة تلقى جميع مراحل التعليم ماقبل الجامعي، كان نصيب المعهد العلمي منها المرحلتين المتوسطة والثانوية، ثم التحق بجامعة أم القرى في كلية الدعوة واصول الدين، قسم الكتاب والسنة
تلقى تعليمه خارج المدارس النظامية على يد عدد من العلماء منهم :
الشيخ سعيد العبدالله - شيخ قراء حماة - / قرأ عليه القرأن برواية حفص عن عاصم والشيخ حسين خالد / قرأ عليه برواية حفص وكذلك برواية قالون وورش عن نافع والشيخ عبد الغفار الدروبي / قرأ عليه لعاصم براوييه ولابن كثير المكي والشيخ محمد صالح الحبيب / في ألفية ابن مالك في النحو والشيخ محمد الخضر الناجي - أحد طلبة الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي صاحب الأضواء - في أضواء البيان وفي قطر الندى لابن هشام والشيخ محمد سيدي الشنقيطي - أحد طلبة الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي صاحب الأضواء - / في اللمع للشيرازي في أصول الفقه وغيره والشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي - عضو هيئة كبار العلماء - / في زاد المستقنع في الفقه وحضر جملة من دروس المشايخ الكبار: ابن باز وابن عثيمين والبسام التي كانوا يعقدونها في المسجد الحرام إضافة إلى القراءة العلمية المنتظمة في شتى العلوم والمعارف
مؤهلاته العلمية:
1411 هـ حصل الشيخ خالد على درجة البكالوريوس بتقدير ممتاز من جامعة أم القرى، قسم الكتاب والسنه بكلية الدعوة وأصول الدين. 
1412 هـ عمل ؛ نتيجة لتفوقه ؛ معيدا لدى نفس الجامعة، بقسم القراءآت التابعه لنفس الكليه. 
1416 هـ حصل على درجة الماجستير بتقدير ممتاز من كلية القرءآن الكريم وعلومه بجامعة أم القرى، قسم القراءآت، وكان بحثه في جامع البيان في القراءآت السبع – الداني (تحقيق ودراسة القسم الرابع) مع التوصية بطبع الرسالة. 
1421 هـ حصل على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير ممتاز من كلية القرءآن الكريم وعلومه بجامعة أم القرى، قسم قراءآت وعلوم القرءآن الكريم، وكان عنوان الرساله: تفسير الثعلبي – (تحقيق ودراسة القسم الرابع) مع التوصية بطبع الرسالة.
حصل على أستاذ مشارك في تخصص القرآن وعلومه وقريبا سيحصل على الأستاذية بعون الله
أعماله ومناصبه:
بدأ امامة المصلين منذ عام 1406 في مسجد في الحي ثم انتقل إلى جامع الأميرة شيخة بنت عبد الرحمن آل سعود
1422 هـ عمل أستاذاً مساعداً – قسم القراءآت - في كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين بجامعة أم القرى، وتم تعيينه بنفس العام رئيساً لقسم القراءآت حتى منتصف عام 1424 هـ
1423 هـ بتوجيه من وزير الشؤون الإسلامية والاوقاف والدعوة والارشاد، عين الشيخ خالد إماماً بمسجد الخيف بمنى. 
1426 هـ عين وكيلاً لكلية الدعوة وأصول الدين، وهو المنصب الذي يشغله حالياً في حقل التعليم. 
1428/11/25 هـ وبتوجيه من خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، صدر قرار ملكي بتعيين الشيخ خالد بن علي بن عبدان الأبلجي الغامدي، لإمامة الحرم المكي الشريف. 
باشر الشيخ إمامة الحرم المكي الشريف في 28/12/1428. 
حصل على أستاذ مشارك في 11/11/1430
صدرت الموافقة على تدريسه في المسجد الحرام وبدأ التدريس في علم التفسير والسيرة يومي الأحد والاثنين بعد صلاة العشاء
أكرمه الله فصلى التراويح والتهجد في المسجد النبوي إماما في رمضان عام 1431 وكذلك في عام 1433 للهجرة، ولذلك يلقب إمام الحرمين
وصلى كذلك في مسجد قباءإماما
فيكون بذلك قد أم المصلين في أشهر مساجد الإسلام والمسلمين: الحرم المكي والحرم النبوي ومسجد الخيف في منى ومسجد قباء في المدينة المنورة
مؤلفات الشيخ وبحوثه:
القراءات الشاذة-مفهومها وأحكامها. (بحث لدورية كلية البنات بطنطا)
العناصر المشتركة بين سور ألـ حم وتفرداتها. (بحث لدورية كلية أصول الدين بالأزهر)
جامع البيان في القراءآت السبع. (بحث لدورية جامعة الشارقة)
القراآت التفسيرية مفهومها وأنواعها. (تحت الطبع)
المقاصد المشتركة بين سور آل حم. (تحت الطبع)
مقدم القرآن ومؤخره. (تحت الطبع)
القراآت الشاذة مفهومها وأحكامها. (تحت الطبع)
عناية شيخ الإسلام بالقراءآت. (مخطوط)
التغني بالقرآن مفهومه وآدابه. (مخطوط)
حكم لزوم الجماعة والاثار المترتبة على ذلك
منهج أبي بن كعب في التفسير
طبائع الإنسان في القرآن
آثار تدبر القرآن
الشيخ خالد عضو بـ
لجنة التأديب الخاصة بالطلاب. سابقآ
لجنة مكافحة التدخين بالجامعة. 
اللجنة العلمية بالكلية. 
لجنة مراجعة منهج مادة الثقافة بالكلية. 
الجمعية العلمية السعودية للقرآن الكريم. 
توعية الحجاج بوزارة الشؤون الإسلامية من عام 1416 حتى عام 1428 
اللجنة الاستشارية بفرع وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية بمكة المكرمة. سابقآ
عضو في مجلس كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين في جامعة أم القرى
عضو في مجلس كرسي الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز للقرآن الكريم بجامعة أم القرى
من مهام الشيخ في جامعة أم القرى
الإشراف على العديد من رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة. 
تحكيم البحوث في مجلات علمية محكمة.
نفع الله به وبعلمه الإسلام والمسلمين. 
المرجع
* أئمة الحرمين 1343/1433
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/gamdi/16.htm

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله سيرة مشرفة

----------

